# Klein's Software Update Released



## ConnecTED

*Klein ChromaSurf 5.23.532 (23 June 2015)*

Release Notes

VerfiyBlack: aiming lights check

WhiteOffSets: Changed "Sony" to "Sony OLED"

Flicker: Added Colorimeter connection options

Gamutspec: Changed tolerance for white offsets

MainWindow: users can click on Flicker before Klein device is hooked up

MainWindow: Fixed an xy issue on Magnified mode

MainWindow: Add offsets settings

MainWindow: CalFil 0 will display on startup

CreateCal: Fixed crash on Switching devices

CreateCal: Fixed bug on closing form and close Klein Device

CreateCal: Fixed bug on getting measurements from Klein Device

Download Link


----------



## ConnecTED

*Klein ChromaSurf 5.36.551 (16 December 2015)*

Release Notes

Mac: Fixed a connection bug

Mac: Fixed a saving profile bug

Mac: Fixed a QC profiling bug

Gamutspec: Fixed DCI-P3 White point

Gamutspec: Fixed offset not applying on startup

Mainform: Fixed an averaging display bug

FlickerForm: Fixed the signal graph when no K-10 is hooked up

CreateCal: Updated the PatternManager

PatternManager: Changed the UI

Themes: Fixed a few issues 

Download Link


----------



## ConnecTED

Note: Download Link for Windows Installation is temporary broken, I will update again when it's been fixed.


----------



## ConnecTED

Download Link for Windows Installer is now working.


----------



## ConnecTED

*Klein ChromaSurf 5.37.557 (17 February 2016)*

Release Notes

CreatCal: Fix couldn't read measurements from CS-2000, PR-650, and BM-7

Download Link


----------



## ConnecTED

*Klein ChromaSurf 5.43 (04 January 2017)*

New Features

Test Color Batch allows users to set up color patch timelines.

Profile selection for CS.

Arrow keys now navigate between colors on Pattern Gen Window.

Added the resolution of the Patch Sizes on Pattern Gen Window.

Faster way to check Klein devices.

Faster way to check for PR-650 devices.

Faster way to check for CS-2000 devices.

HI-DPI buttons.

Antialiasing on Graph.

Updated the UI for Flicker and Main Forms.

Added Max averaging for auto low light.

Added auto for low light for averaging on Pattern Gen Window.

Added Faster Measuring Mode.

Allow users to log more than one time in Flicker log.

Kelvin Calculator can convert from LAB to any other measurement by using spectro.

Added loading iris when doing black calibrations.

Flicker Auto lock.

Deleting profiles requires password.

Crash Fixes

Sending images without a Pattern Gen hooked up.

Mac: selecting a device.

Mac: rescanning for a device.

Clicking QC save data when there isn't any data.

Bug Fixes

Labels and LineEdits able to resize better.

Changed nits to Lux when using Lux profiles.

Memory leaks.

Kelvin Calculator graph now updates on a gamut change.

Better locking for Mac.

Using RAW XYZ instead of corrected XYZ for averaging.

Units in Manual Entry.

Download Link


----------



## ConnecTED

*Klein ChromaSurf 5.50 (18 August 2017)*

Bug Fixes

Mac crash bug fixed.

Various spelling fixes.

Download Link


----------



## ConnecTED

*Klein ChromaSurf 5.53 (01 November 2017)*

Bug Fixes

Flicker Form reset workspace on opening.

Updated copyright year.

Autoconnect to last Klein device on startup.

Fixed smoothing.

Fixed first Hz value.

Download Link


----------

